# Shakespeare IS giving birth!



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Help please, she isn't pushing.... kitten number 1 is out a little but she hasn't pushed since looking at me and meowing.... she's purring and seems to be enjoying this TOO much, and I'm stressing D;

Sorry i haven't been in touch, shes been weird over the couple of days, now i know why.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

try to keep calm,,,,how much of the kitten is out,,,,


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Looks like the head, man im so worried.... she keeps licking but isn't pushing... will it be ok?


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Shes walking in and out of the box for our attention, once we stroke her she goes back in but doesn't do anything.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

try to stay calm,, how long has its head been out for,,,,is the kitten still in the sac,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Sin PM me i'll give you my number*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Sin PM me i'll give you my number*


thank you for your help,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Its like poking out, in the sac I cant see movement, and shes eating..... she picks her times please ... can I help her get it out? What do i do she looks so in-experienced and isn't doing what she needs to.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Selk67U2 has sent you her number,,, if you ring her im sure she may be able to advise you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

stay by her side sto keep her calm, my girl did this once when she had her first litter, how long has the head been out? I had to stroke her along her body for a while to comfort her and the contractions did start again and she pushed the kitten out, sometimes the mother just takes a little rest to get some energy back to finish pushing.


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Selk67U2 is on the phone keeping me calm... shes funny LOL


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

If the baby is stuck in the birth canal you need to call the Vet. Hope Selk is speaking to you. Prayers coming your way xx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

good news! let us know what's going on if you can? Stay calm hon, will help your little girl if you can.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Sinspearian said:


> Selk67U2 is on the phone keeping me calm... shes funny LOL


glad you have someone to help on the phone its easier than trying to type it all and more calming


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

phew,,i thought everyone had gone and left me to help her,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,thank god you have all come back,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

This is SOOOOOOOOOOOO exciting. I think we are all going to be wanted a kitten each by the end, they've become a huge part of our daily lives


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> phew,,i thought everyone had gone and left me to help her,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,thank god you have all come back,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


we would never leave you my dear


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes I agree, I've been logging on at work to find out the latest! COME ON SHAKESPEARE!!!! GO GIRL


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

T--jay said:


> i everything going ok now


we are all hoping so 



fluffypurrs said:


> This is SOOOOOOOOOOOO exciting. I think we are all going to be wanted a kitten each by the end, they've become a huge part of our daily lives


lol I always have room for another cat but not sure my OH would agree


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

im glad i got hold of Selk67U2 and she was on hand with a phone number,,,,,,,,,
hope all goes well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Sinspearian said:


> Selk67U2 is on the phone keeping me calm... shes funny LOL


You and she will be fine and how kind of Wendy to be your fone-a-midwife-good going galsAny news yet?


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

OOOO things change quickly...... go shakesphere go........ I'm sure she will be fine..... god i'm getting excited !!!!! lol    fingers crossed 4 u xxxxx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Nothing yet, there is a bubble started to show now*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

right, gosh think this could be a long night.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Nothing yet, there is a bubble started to show now*


thank you for being on hand so quickly,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

C'mon Shakespear


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> we want kittens we wants kittens


hee hee hee,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

T--jay said:


> we want kittens we wants kittens


 lol


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

lol  come on gal PUSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ..........


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Oh and Wendy forgot to say she squirted water into my fiances face


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

Lmao lol ..... awww bless..... <<<<<<<<<<<< chuckling 2 meslf and getting strange looks from teenagers and O/H lol xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> thats me right will be back later collie text me and let me know how many she has if i'm not on later please.xxxx


ok sweetie,,,if its to late i will get vixie to txt you,,she usually last later on here than me,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Sinspearian said:


> Oh and Wendy forgot to say she squirted water into my fiances face


Lucky thats all she did


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Lots of pushing now*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

wooo hooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Sinspearian said:


> Oh and Wendy forgot to say she squirted water into my fiances face


LMAO


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Go Shakespear-babies-YAY


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*BABY 1 IS OUT!!! *


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

YAY welcome to the world baby number 1 

Can't wait for photos when all has calmed down. Weldone Shakespeare! and human mum.


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

Grandma!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Selk67U2 said:


> *BABY 1 IS OUT!!! *


yay great news


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> yay great news


Aaahh Double YAY


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

and triple yeaaaaaaah!!!!!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*She's doing just great, biting the cord ect. Looks like it's a Tortie*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

ahhh bless her, being a good mum


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Selk67U2 said:


> *She's doing just great, biting the cord ect. Looks like it's a Tortie*


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Congratulations! and well done Shakespeare


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

*YAY AND WELL DONE SHAKESPEAR,SINSPEARIAN & SELK*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Kitten is trying to feed now She's pushing again*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Exellent news.


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

luverly, luverly Me want a teeny pussum!! Well done!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Kitten is trying to feed now She's pushing again*


hooray maybe number two is on its way,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,yipppeeeeeee


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*BABY 2 IS OUT!!*


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> hooray maybe number two is on its way,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,yipppeeeeeee


 we are all on tender hooks here


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

MORE YAYS


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Number 2 is here, woo hoo

Jades dealing with the deliveries so i'll try to keep you guys upto date

its her Fiance btw


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Selk67U2 said:


> *BABY 2 IS OUT!!*


yippeeeeeeee


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Selk67U2 said:


> *BABY 2 IS OUT!!*


hoooray,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

who is jade


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Jade is Shakespeares owner*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh I am so there now, sorry for being so THICK lol

Hi Jade's other half


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

fluffypurrs said:


> Oh I am so there now, sorry for being so THICK lol
> 
> Hi Jade's other half


how many glasses of wine have you had,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

getting some fantastic help, jades also doing a fantastic job sorting out the messy stuff kittens are having no trouble finding food which for me is a relief as i had to help shakespeare's mother's babies out with 3 litters,

So far so good


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> how many glasses of wine have you had,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


2 cans of carling


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Sinspearian said:


> getting some fantastic help, jades also doing a fantastic job sorting out the messy stuff kittens are having no trouble finding food which for me is a relief as i had to help shakespeare's mother's babies out with 3 litters,
> 
> So far so good


great news, keep us posted,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,what colour is kitten two,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Kitten 2 is Tortie and she's pushing again*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

2 girls then so far??? 

wonder how many she is having? i guess 4.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

fluffypurrs said:


> 2 cans of carling


well thats not to much,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

where is Schimmel she is missing it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

same as the other, and it seems like shes pushing again...

I'm going to be having a late night by the looks


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Good girl Shakespear and well done Jade and Selk


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I think she's having them at quite a nice time really, it could be 3 am!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*BABY 3 IS OUT*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

colour???????????????


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Selk67U2 said:


> *BABY 3 IS OUT*


hooray,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

cant tell yet, will let you know.

Shes cleaning him/her atm jades will sex it when its cleaned


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

congrats on number 3


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

ok here's Number 3, black tortie and we think there maybe more.. hard to tell really as shes feeding them.

How about that, 3 of a kind so far, So far So good


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Sinspearian said:


> ok here's Number 3, black tortie and we think there maybe more.. hard to tell really as shes feeding them.
> 
> How about that, 3 of a kind so far, So far So good


brilliant news,,its so exciting,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

is she resting now? maybe she's just emptied one side  maybe another 3 to go


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

fluffypurrs said:


> is she resting now? maybe she's just emptied one side  maybe another 3 to go


 more kitties,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Hope she's done. 3 is a good number for Mum. Besides my bum has gone numb from sitting here waiting LOL


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

fluffypurrs said:


> Hope she's done. 3 is a good number for Mum. Besides my bum has gone numb from sitting here waiting LOL


ha ha ha me to,,and my dogs are all looking at me as if to say,, " are you letting us out for a pee tonight or not,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Many congratulations to you and the mummy of new babies  I do believe I know exactly how you feel at the moment  Hope all is going well. C.x.


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Okay Luke put post to soon, I broke the cord for number three only to find its a Black boy 

Oh with a bit of white on his tummy >.>


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Sinspearian said:


> Okay Luke put post to soon, I broke the cord for number three only to find its a Black boy


hee hee hee,,we all make mistakes,,,,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ooops, i just txt T,,JAY and said 3 torties,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Wendy the phone ran out of battery D;


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

has she settled down with them now,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,maybe she has finished,,,,,,,,,,,,,,well done to you,and mum,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,congratulations,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Wendy has been a GREAT support, I recommend her XD she is brilliant and taught me how to cut the cord with my nails.... she has told me a hell of a lot, and deserves great respect and thanks, If I could show you better appreciation I would I really cant thank you enough!


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

well i left jade and went to get a drink, was away for 2 mins and POP there's another, looks like a tabby but we cant really tell yet


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, Thanks Jade. It's been a pleasure. I'd do it for anyone if they needed

BABY 4 IS OUT!!! Looks like it could be a Brown Tabby*


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Flipping Heck - I pop out for a while and there's kittens popping out everywhere - I feel like I've missed the party - LOL 

Congratulations on - is it 4 kitties so far???

Well done Jade, Luke Shakespeare and Wendy the midwife 

Any more to come do you think?

Emily x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

wow 4th baby and yay a tabby, so sweet. weldone guys. wendy i'll have your number ready for when my girls is ready lol


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Sinspearian said:


> well i left jade and went to get a drink, was away for 2 mins and POP there's another, looks like a tabby but we cant really tell yet


well done for staying, my boyfriend went to bed when my cat gave birth, silly s*d!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Sinspearian said:


> well i left jade and went to get a drink, was away for 2 mins and POP there's another, looks like a tabby but we cant really tell yet


 lol they are great with surprise deliveries


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

right back to watch tv for now


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Sounds like some beautiful colours - can't wait to see the pics


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

well I'm reluctantly dragging my self away from here to have an early night, but you can guarantee I'll be on tomorrow checking the progress lol 
good night all


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> well I'm reluctantly dragging my self away from here to have an early night, but you can guarantee I'll be on tomorrow checking the progress lol
> good night all


Good Night ......


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Nite, nite Vixen*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

any more news? do you thing 4 is the final tally?


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

I really cant tell they seem to be sliding out when least expected lol. Really she has hardly pushed they've come sliding out themselves


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

That is probably quite a good thing after the first taking so long - is she relaxing - mine seemed to clean herself much more and not the kittens when she was finished.

What is Shakespeare doing??

Emily


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Just relaxing at the minute, lol. Kittens drinking milk*


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Just relaxing at the minute, lol. Kittens drinking milk*


What do you think Wendy - could there be more - when I saw that vid of her she looked pretty big!.......


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*BABY 5 IS BORN!!*


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

LOL baby five another Tortie


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Five!!!!
Congratulations - I think there may be a sixth on it's way too - only a guess of course.
How's Luke coping has he had time to wash his face and get over the shock?

Emily


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

lol he washed before number one LOL he hasn't done much just talking to Wendy when Ive been cutting cords etc.... and then he goes back to his game  -imagines what own birth would be like- yeah he will have a portable game player.


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Hehe - requests for the birthing room...

Relaxing music
Flannel
Drinks for mum blah blah

a DS Lite
PSP
X-Box
WII
and PS3

that should keep you all entertained


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Sinspearian said:


> he hasn't done much just talking to Wendy when Ive been cutting cords etc....


Ah credit where credit's due - that's amazing for a man - he deserves a beer or something stronger


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Me Again 
When I was in labour Ant kept popping out for a *** 

If he had a Ds then I'm sure he would've used it!

Emily


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, You are making me laugh Emily*


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Woohooo anymore do we think?
5 babies so far - cannot wait for the pics


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Haha, You are making me laugh Emily*


That's good - not just laughing at myself - Ant thinks I've lost it giggling at the computer in the corner.
At least I'm talking to real people this time and not just the cats or myself - you are real aren't you??


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

I wonder if we should text Kat (Schimmel) with the news - is it too late?

She would be disappointed that she's missing out - I think 

Emily


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hmmmm.......I think i'm real, lol.
Mine wonder why I keep laughing, lol*


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Say hello to number 6 

Dont know colour or sex yet


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Hello - Number 6
Am I right is it six - what do you think?
Could this be a late night? I still have a flap jack to make (don't ask), need a shower and think hubby is hoping I might try to persuade him to keep all the kittens 
 he's going to be disappointed.

At least you'll have plenty to go around all the admirers on here - bet Luke is thinKing - c**p she's not keeping all of these - LOL!!


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Girl black and white, WITH WHITE LITTLE SOCKS!


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Ahhhh - Lovely!!
I love the one's with little socks!

I'm popping off to get my jobs done and will take a quick peek to see if any more before I go to bed - if not I'll speak to you tomorrow and I hope there'll be pics!

Congratulations again - bet you're delighted and relieved all has gone well.
Worth the wait - hey?

Emily


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hmmmm.......I think i'm real, lol.
> Mine wonder why I keep laughing, lol*


Think it's past our bed time - Lol 
Or is it all the kittens going to our brains - I've been really forgetful this last week 

Emily


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> Ahhhh - Lovely!!
> I love the one's with little socks!
> 
> I'm popping off to get my jobs done and will take a quick peek to see if any more before I go to bed - if not I'll speak to you tomorrow and I hope there'll be pics!
> ...


you cannot believe how proud of her I am , the experience has made me light headed and my cheeks hurt from smiling, she is a great mother, and when they squeak she is there straight away checking and licking them, Thank you everyone who has stuck by for Shakespeare's arrival. I will try and get pics and maybe a video tomorrow. Thank you again Wendy you've been so good, and I look up to you so much now!


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Sorry wendy My phone fell and closed SORRY


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, i'll ring you back*


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Congratulations to all involved especially mum.

Thankfully it all ended well. I was quite worried at the start of the thread!

When you've had a rest I look forward to the pictures


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Correction number two may be a black and white, mainly white, male


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Okay its 3:35 am and Shakespeare seems settled, yet alert, So I think thats it, or if not, the others cant be bothered yet LOL but really 6 is enough XD... My point being I'm shattered and have to sleep so I'm in tip top for mum and kits... So night all, I will get pics and a video tomorrow and post it in a new thread for all to see 

Thanks again to everyone who has supported us over the forums, and thanks to Wendy for being a excellent midwife lol <3


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

WOW !!!!!!! 6 babies.... cant believe i missed it all... damn laptop cant seem to connect to this website via internet explorer..... congratulations to mummy cat,kitts and midwifes


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

6 you're gonna have yer hands full well done all.......... so pleased xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Congratulations  6 gorgeous babies, well done Shakespeare,her Mum and Midwifes  looking forward to the pics


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Many congratulations on a terrific litter, all good wishes go to you, mum and the little ones! C.x.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Huge congratulations to Jades and Luke - well done Shakespeare  for doing such a grand job.

Welcome to the world all six babies


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> and thanks to Wendy for being a excellent midwife lol


*It was a pleasure Jade, Thank You for trusting me & letting me share in the fun. Can't wait to see the pikkies*


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Good Morning - Just thought I'd check in!

Well done everyone on another SIX beautiful kittens. Can't wait until Jade posts some pics - hope she gets a lie- in this morning after all last night's excitement.

Emily


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

What lovely news! Well done !!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

6 wow,,,,congratularions,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

